# 2002 GMC Sonoma or 2005 GMC Jimmy Zr2



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

Both are in excellente shape. And 4.3l v6 vortec
2002 GMC Sonoma:
4x4 
bone stock
88.000km 
Automatic
extended cab
5,000$

2005 GMC Jimmy Zr2:
4x4
31's on black rims
tinted windows
standard aftermarket transmission ( t handle)
Black headlight covers 
Hid 8000k hi/ lo beam kit
6,500$

Wich one would you pickkk?


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Neither, both have fuel pump issues that cost a bundle. I had a 2003 s10 zr2 that had 4 fuel pumps replaced under warranty

Gmc jimmy zr2 is candian only. The tccm is another problem too with them


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

fuel pumps are cheap, i paid $105, and it is very easy to do yourself, the only reason you had an issue with the fuel pump is because you must have ran it at 1/4 or lower a lot and burned it out! but the connector does have a corrosion issue but that is all replaced when you do a fuel pump! i did one in by '00 zr2 truck, now gone, and one in my '02 zr2 blazer, no issues on either since they were done. both pumps went out around 180 000 km's

make sure you check the small vacum lines on the left side engine compartment by the brake booster to be sure there is no trans oil contamination, if there is run away it is a very very costly fix, it screws up the heater system and 4x4 system because they all run off the same vacum source, my '00 zr2 truck was screwed, had to do manual 4x4 mod, and the heater ducting never worked unless moved manually under the dash. my '02 blazer has no issues yet, and has 220 000 km's on it.

it will be hard on frt wheel bearings, and frt end parts, could be because of my 5 inch offset rims though. 

fuel milage is bad if your pulling 2 quads or snowmobiles, worst milage i had with my blazer was about 60 kms per 1/4 tank pulling 2 sleds with a headwind! that was insane! i was watching the fuel level drop as i was driving! you have to pull in drive not overdrive.

thats the only issues i had with them, got rid of the truck with 247 000 km's on it, and still driving the blazer daily. bought both with about 110 000 km's on them.

the doors are hard on pins and bushings, easy fix.

check for rust around the flares on the truck, and in front of the rear wheels on the blazer, i would say it will be good though considering the year. i have some rust just coming through now.

i would get the blazer, i do like mine even though its hard on gas at times, normal driving i get 360-440 km's per tank, towing worst of 240-320 km's.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Never ran it below 1/4 tank. First pump went at 12000 miles, second at 19000, 3rd at 22000 and the last one was just out of warranty. All fuel pump shorted out, the last one caught fire in the dealer shop bay. I am a die hard general motors buyer. I still run chevy in my race car, but after the problems with the s10, I don't know if I will ever go back. 
The fuel pumps were just the tip of the iceberg with the problems that truck gave me


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

Injected said:


> Never ran it below 1/4 tank. First pump went at 12000 miles, second at 19000, 3rd at 22000 and the last one was just out of warranty. All fuel pump shorted out, the last one caught fire in the dealer shop bay. I am a die hard general motors buyer. I still run chevy in my race car, but after the problems with the s10, I don't know if I will ever go back.
> The fuel pumps were just the tip of the iceberg with the problems that truck gave me


sounds like they never replaced the pump wire harness, they corode and short the pump out, but thats not just a s-10 issue, all gm trucks in those years had that issue. you might of just got a bad truck in general!

all i did to my blazer in 120 000 km's was 3 frt wheel bearings, 1 fuel pump, and redid the frt end ball joints/tie rods once.

my truck was a different story, that thing was a lemon!!! i forgot i put a trans in that truck at 140 000 kms too, 3 g's touch!


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Well I've got a 1994 Sonoma I just put a fuel pump into two weeks ago at 285,000 kms. First time its been touched. 

I also have a 1995 S-10 Blazer 4 door. Both have been good to me, but I am a mechaninic and don't mind getting dirty to keep up on my trucks. 

The fuel pumps and transmissions are essentially the same as the ones in the 1/2 ton pickups. There are no more or less issues with the S-10 chassis that the C or K series pickups.

When it comers to all around versatility and carrying passangers the Blazer wins. If you have a trailer for your quad then you're set. 

If its just you and you have a set of ramps and no friends get the pickup.


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

z24guy said:


> The fuel pumps and transmissions are essentially the same as the ones in the 1/2 ton pickups. There are no more or less issues with the S-10 chassis that the C or K series pickups.


the fuel pumps i can vouch for being the same, its the trannys i am not sure of, i did a lot of research when i blew mine and it seemed there was a sun gear issue in the s-10/sonoma series of trucks. i never once saw anything about a full size truck having that issue.


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks alot for feedback alas i think im getting the sonoma since the jimmy was sold, went and seen a mazda b4000 offroad 4x4 but guy was asking 6 grand for it and it needes clutch e-brake cable, bolt in the aftermarket deck ().() and alternator.... an he wasnt budging on price even after me an my friend seen that


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

SuzukiMudder said:


> Thanks alot for feedback alas i think im getting the sonoma since the jimmy was sold, went and seen a mazda b4000 offroad 4x4 but guy was asking 6 grand for it and it needes clutch e-brake cable, bolt in the aftermarket deck ().() and alternator.... an he wasnt budging on price even after me an my friend seen that


 
Run away front the B4000!!

Sonoma or Blazer both are fine.

Ive seen no consistant fuel pump or tranny problems with either. 

And if you are going through fuel pumps like that.....look around, there is another issue causing it.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Injected said:


> Never ran it below 1/4 tank. First pump went at 12000 miles, second at 19000, 3rd at 22000 and the last one was just out of warranty. All fuel pump shorted out, the last one caught fire in the dealer shop bay. I am a die hard general motors buyer. I still run chevy in my race car, but after the problems with the s10, I don't know if I will ever go back.
> The fuel pumps were just the tip of the iceberg with the problems that truck gave me


U got a lemon.

Ive heard of no problems with those at all.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

The problems I had with that truck was crazy. I bought the truck used with 9k on the odometer. It was spotless, Ive come to the conclusion that since it was the last production year for the ZR2 that's the reason for all the issues with it. 
Fuel pumps were the biggest problem. Then it was the factory security system. The security light would come on while driving and once I shut the truck off it wouldn't start. There are more problems I had with the alarm but won't get into. 
Next was the water leak coming from the cowl. tranny fluid in the vacuum lines to the heater caused by a faulty front diff actuator
I had so many different issues


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

i have a 96 jimmy and havent had too much trouble with it. odds and ends here and there but what do u expect with 325000kms lol. startin to get a bit rust but im buyin a truck in the spring as the trans is starting to slip. but all in all its been good to me all these years


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

You got a lemon!

I see it all the time and personally once.

The wife bought at Elantra (before I met here) and at the end of the lease the salesman asked us if we were buying it out. I told him to total the serivce records on it and ask me again. In 4 years and just over 60,000 km's, the warranty bills alone were over $16,000.00.

He never asked if we wanted another Hyundai.

I have a currect customer that had so many electrical problems with his Mercedes, they just gave him a new one. It was in the shop for over 6 months in the first year.

I have a Audi here now that startes randomly at best and the dealer is still trying to fix it under warranty and it's a 2006.....warranty expired in 2009.

Brand new Hyundai Vera Cruze, customer kept blowing fuses and computers. They put him in a rental for 8 weeks while they totally tore down the entire vehicle and found a frayed wire in the dash....6 computers later.

Lemons are out there.....just pray you never get one.


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

Got the sonona anyone got any ideas for how i can fit 35's? Im getting a 6 inch lift an the guy says i cant fit 35's... should i cut fenders an put fender flares? Or get a small body lift on top of 6 inch suspension lift?


----------

